# 2004 specialized big hit



## mike53 (Feb 27, 2010)

the reviews are pretty good for this bike.
i could be getting one for 475 bucks.
is this a good deal?
thanks


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

depends on the condition of the wheels and fork. but it sounds like a good deal!!


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

definitely take a look at the bike and the condition its in. Big Hits tend to be an easy option for "my first freeride/dh bike" so it may have taken your typical beatings from a first time rider.


----------



## mike53 (Feb 27, 2010)

Parts
-Marzocchi EXR pro 130mm fork

-Sun Rims Ditch Witch rims

-Specialized Roller front tire

-Kenda Nevegal rear tire

-Truvativ Box Guide chainguide

-Truvativ Hussefelt stem and cranks

-Lock on grips

-Hayes MX-2 Disk brakes

-Axiom DJ seat

-Shimano Deore rear derailleur 

these are the parts on it. 
so if it is in good condition (the seller claims its like new) do you think i should buy it.
it would also see some uphills but i would be riding the bike for a work out so a little extra weight would just give me a better work out right?


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

looks good. i dont like the brakes though. i had a set of mx-1s before, and i couldnt get any power.


----------



## mike53 (Feb 27, 2010)

thanks for the idea. 
i think it would be a good bike to put some parts on as i get the money. im on a budget haha


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

yeah no problem. if you are on a strick budget, just ebay some avid bb7 calipers. to replace the mx-2s. just swap and go. definatly a good budget friendly idea.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

350 as deal...pedaling up will be a *HEAVY* workout


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

yeah. what SMT said. uphills and any sort of pedaling will suck ass.


----------



## jawdrop on hardtail (Dec 6, 2007)

Sounds like a big hit spec. Not to be confused with a big hit. Don't buy it.

http://www.specialized.com/zz/de/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?arc=2004&spid=21086&menuItemId=0&gold_ses=


----------



## beaupre716 (May 22, 2009)

jawdrop on hardtail said:


> Sounds like a big hit spec. Not to be confused with a big hit. Don't buy it.
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/zz/de/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?arc=2004&spid=21086&menuItemId=0&gold_ses=


Yeah, check out the Bikepedia on the bike to make sure it isn't a SPEC. Those only went for a few hundred dollars new, and they aren't nearly as suited to real DH/FR.


----------



## mike53 (Feb 27, 2010)

thanks guys... it definitely looks like a spec 
how much did the spec retail for?


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

mike53 said:


> thanks guys... it definitely looks like a spec
> how much did the spec retail for?


well the 2005 version according to specialized was $1100. so im guessing the 2004 would be in that range as well.


----------



## hikerguy98 (Sep 19, 2008)

*big hit 2004*

from the parts your listing it sounds like a 2004 big hit spec. the fork is actually a 120mm. it's not a fsr suspension. it's the single pivot. the bike is black and white right? The suggested retail in 04 was 880. all the info is on the specialized bike website under the bikes/archive section. 475 sounds kinda steep for it.


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

475 is a bit much, especially for an 04, if you look around you could find some real beauties for 800 or under, some crazy deals out there, just need to do some digging.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

i agree. $475 is pretty steep for that old of a bike. 

i got plenty of time on my hands, so ill search around on pinkbike for a decent dh rig.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

looks like lipstick on a pig to me


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/601963/
thats a little rough looking, but if you strip off the paint, and go for the raw look, it could be a sexy ride...looks like pretty good parts.

http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/601734/
not too bad.

http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/584294/
very solid looking bike. the bad end is a little flexy, but still solid.

http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/592633/
the dangerboy plates give it more travel (7" or 8" i think). just a couple minor tune-ups to make it good.

http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/275493/
now thats what a good big hit looks like. the fsr suspension. that look pretty solid.

out of all those, i would take the big hit, sgs expert, or the norco 6. those are all pretty decent bikes that are sub $550ish. they will be perfect for a noob.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

gbosbiker said:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/584294/
> very solid looking bike. the bad end is a little flexy, but still solid.


check the fork. now check it off the list. still, a very cool thing for ya to do for this guy and i agree... go for the big hit. sweet spec and more than a fair price.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

cactuscorn said:


> check the fork. now check it off the list. still, a very cool thing for ya to do for this guy and i agree... go for the big hit. sweet spec and more than a fair price.


yeah. that big hit looks really good. if a could afford a big rig, ide buy it right now. haha. im on a ht now..


----------



## mike53 (Feb 27, 2010)

thanks for the other bikes and everything 
looks like i wont be buying the bike... haha the seller really wanted to sell it to me, even offering to drive the bike out to me (im about an hour away)


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

some people do have very good luck with that fork ya no, its not as bad as is often made out....


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

ya missed the point. check out the busted drop out


----------



## mike53 (Feb 27, 2010)

hey guys just thought id let you know. . . i picked up a 2007 haro x6 for only 350 bucks, with some upgrades i think i can make it into an all mountain bike that can still withstand trips to ski resorts


----------

